# Rear Steer Tube Damage



## jd56 (Jul 20, 2016)

Any ideas on how to get this threaded portion of the rear steer tube "out of round" corrected?

Cause of the damage...
The rear handlebar stem wedge was jammed in the stem (bolt was broke off).
So in my infamous wisdom, I used a deadblow to hammer it out.
Not paying attention, the stem became angled and was removed with it at an angle.
Rookie mistake, I know.[emoji30] 

Now the top of the tube is egged shape. I did manage to use a block of wood (to not damage the theads) and a hammer to get it back in shape but, not perfect.
Result as it sits now.
The threaded area is mushroomed just above the threaded on top race..so that can't be threaded off. And the top edge still out of round won't allow the top nut to be treaded on.
Not like I can just go out and get another rear tube replacement.
Thought about using a rosebud torch to heat it up enough to to thread the race off hoping it would reshape the tube but, that's a lot of torching.

HELP!
Rear steer tube in question 





The damage













Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jul 20, 2016)

I would put a pipe wrench on the nut and turn it off.It probably will correct some of the ovalness.before doing that I take a fine file that fits into the threads and clean them up by filing the bad thread.You may have to use a saucer grinder to remove the first thread or two.Doesnt look too bad.I fixed worse than that .Just take your time


----------



## jd56 (Jul 21, 2016)

Threaded the race off, replaced the buggered up top nut and it seems to all thread back on the tube,  still is not square or the threads aren't perfect so we'll see how it goes. 
.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 21, 2016)

Get a thread repair file and clean up the steerer threads.  You will be amazed at how well it works-
https://www.amazon.com/General-Tool...1469137846&sr=8-1&keywords=thread+repair+file


----------



## vincev (Jul 21, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Get a thread repair file and clean up the steerer threads.  You will be amazed at how well it works-
> https://www.amazon.com/General-Tool...1469137846&sr=8-1&keywords=thread+repair+file






Thats what I use.


----------



## vincev (Jul 21, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Get a thread repair file and clean up the steerer threads.  You will be amazed at how well it works-
> https://www.amazon.com/General-Tool...1469137846&sr=8-1&keywords=thread+repair+file






Thats what I use.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 21, 2016)

Well they wont thread back on now, figures. Probably heated the tube enough by threading the race off for the top nut to thread back on with ease. Pulled them off, walked away and it must have expanded again. Race wants to cut new threads.
I'll try the thread file once it gets here. Been looking everywhere for a set for a while now but, couldn't find any.
Just ordered a set. Thx

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jul 27, 2016)

Got the thread file yesterday, size 24 is what was needed.
Spent time chasing the treads, using a brass brush to follow up and micro files, and a lot of patience.
Managed to get the, still stretched threaded tube, to accept the race and top nut.
Wheeeew,  that was a big worry that I can file in the "done" drawer now.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## XBPete (Jul 27, 2016)

Very cool JD.... knew it was gonna be problematic.

Save!~


----------



## jd56 (Jul 27, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

